# Hornets Have Incomparable Paul, But Nuggets Have Depth



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Last season the Hornets were the No. 2 seed and were a game away from making it to the Western Conference finals while the Nuggets were swept out of the Playoffs as the lowly eighth seed. This time around, Denver will be favored to advance as the higher seed and New Orleans will be the group with upset on the mind.
> 
> The Nuggets are a vastly different team, thanks to the addition of Chauncey Billups, a clean bill of health for Nene and a season-long commitment to defense. The Hornets haven't found their rhythm this year because of a litany of injuries to their stars.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2009/news/features/dave_mcmenamin/04/16/dennoh20090416/index.html


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed, man. On paper it looks like Denver should have what it takes to win the series, unless New Orleans suddenly gets a whole lotta health and/or Paul just goes superhuman. Anything could happen, but I'm hoping. 

Anthony has everything to prove in this series, and a great opportunity to do so.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

Well y'all just *SMOKED* New Orleans *121-63* 

mg: mg:


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Utterly amazing. I watched every minute of game 3 but missed last night's game. Looking at the box score all I can imagine is that the Nuggets came out with chips on their shoulders and the Hornets just didn't show up...on their own court. I'm not surprised Anthony came up big - he was due for a strong performance and the Hornets really don't have anyone to stop him when he's on his game. But how did Paul implode so badly? What happened?!?!?!


----------

